# Anybody interested in a group weight loss effort?



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I went for a jog yesterday (pretty excited about this...it was my first jog of the year, and I used to be a runner) for 20 minutes. While I was jogging, I concocted an idea, if others are interested...

It seems like several of us are not at our ideal weights, for various reason's. What I'm thinking is we could start a new thread where we all post our weekly diet, exercise, and weight progress. Each of us would have only ONE POST, which we would edit each week. (This would keep the thread from getting too cluttered. As far as I know, we can always edit our own posts...there's no time limit.)

Your post would start out with your current state and your goals. Each week, you post your progress, within the same post. If you don't want to put your actual weight, you could say something like "Goal: lose 38 pounds." Then each week, you post your loss so far, such as "Week 3: minus 5 pounds." (That's total, not for just that week...the only people who lose 5 pounds in a week are the ones on Biggest Loser...)

We could all "weigh in" on Sundays, perhaps.

Here's an example of what my first couple of posts would be:

Goal: Lose 10 pounds so my clothes fit better, so I feel better, and to prepare to my trip to Jamaica in December.

*Week 1:*

Exercise - 
Monday - 20 minute jog
Tuesday - none
Wednesday - 1-hour spin class
Thursday - 30-minute walk
Friday - none
Saturday - none
Sunday - 30-minute bike ride

Diet - I cut back on carbs this week.

Weight:
This week - lost 1 pound
Total - lost 1 pound

Goal for this week: I'd like to increase my exercise and stick to the low-carb meals.

-----------------------------------------
*Week 2:*

Exercise - 
Monday - 1-hour spin class
Tuesday - none
Wednesday - 1-hour spin class
Thursday - 20-minute jog
Friday - none
Saturday - none
Sunday - 30-minute bike ride

Diet - I stuck with the low-carb meals!

Weight:
This week - lost 1.5 pounds
Total - lost 2.5 pounds

--------------------------------------------------

So...anybody interested? If there's interest, I'll start a new thread for this.


----------



## peacesells560 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm interested. I'd like to get down to 220-225 from 277. Believe it or not, that's what I weighed when I had a 32 inch waist. I have a 40 inch waist now. I'm 22, 6 feet 2 inches tall, and have an athletic build {think football player}, I'll never weigh what the BMI says I should, unless I get cancer or start doing drugs, lol.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Octavia said:


> I went for a jog yesterday (pretty excited about this...it was my first jog of the year, and I used to be a runner) for 20 minutes. While I was jogging, I concocted an idea, if others are interested...
> 
> It seems like several of us are not at our ideal weights, for various reason's. What I'm thinking is we could start a new thread where we all post our weekly diet, exercise, and weight progress. Each of us would have only ONE POST, which we would edit each week. (This would keep the thread from getting too cluttered. As far as I know, we can always edit our own posts...there's no time limit.)
> 
> ...


What a wonderful idea, Octavia!! What woman does not want to lose at least a few pounds.

As you all know, I am so so busy answering other posts but I am an interested party and will drop in from time to time.

Tip: Try not to over set your goals. That could be a recipe for disaster. Instead of saying, "I need to lose 100 lbs.,"; say to yourself, "I need to lose 1 lb.!" You see? And then you do lose that 1 lb. and another and another etc..

Anybody for more tips?


----------



## Annie2415 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all!

I have a GRRRREAT tip! A friend recently recommended a book. It's called 'The Diet Cure' and the author is Julia Ross. Oh my goodness! Eye opening, educational, comprehensive! It is NOT a diet book. It IS an amazing resource and teaches us exactly what we might be deficient in and how to fix those deficiencies naturally so that we can lose weight the natural, healthy way without starving ourselves, giving our bodies exactly what it NEEDS to lose weight. It lists symptoms and what deficiencies may be causing them. Don't take my word for it...google it and read an excerpt! I am cleaning out my pantry this weekend of all processed junk and going grocery shopping with the list I created in this book. And it's easy stuff..nothing complicated! GOOD LUCK!! :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'd love to participate. My mind feels so totally jumbled right now; I don't know if I have the concentration to stay with anything. I've lost 25 lbs. this summer without dieting at all - for awhile every morning I'd wake-up and I'd be a pound lighter but that seems to have stopped and I worry/wonder if it won't come right back after surgery on 9/23.

I really don't have much appetite these days, which is _different_ for me. Food appeals to me to some degree but it doesn't seem to usually taste right.

I do, beyond a doubt, want to do everything I can to feel better and get my life back after my surgery. I'm not at all going into this expecting an operation to restore the energy and sense of mental/emotional stability I feel like I'm losing. I really want to know more about gluten-free AND I hope I truly hope I can get back to cooking more.

My #1 biggest problem as far as exercise is chronic arthritis in both knees. I used to walk/jog 2-4 miles a day and felt like a million bucks - I'd love to feel just half that energetic again.

My #2 biggest problem is a husband whose parents were two of the best cooks on earth and every meal was a big deal. Sometime I'll share my late father-in-law's story. His mother died in childbirth when he was a toddler and his grieving father abandoned him to a Catholic convent in South Louisiana where he stayed for 15 years...apparently all but starving much of that time. After he married he always kept a packed pantry, 3 refrigerators and 2 freezers full of food and cooking for others was his passion.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My apologies...I will start the new "healthy living" thread tomorrow...


----------

